# Scooters street legal, why not ATV?



## Tom Laubach (Jul 8, 2008)

If little scooters can be street legal, why not make an ATV legal?


----------



## rayjay (Jul 8, 2008)

Short wheelbase, high CG, inappropriate tires, inadequate brakes, too quick steering ratio, insecure seating .........


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 9, 2008)

ktm has a proto type already out


----------



## rayjay (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it is CanAm that has a funky street 3 wheeler with the single tire in the rear.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 11, 2008)

rayjay said:


> I think it is CanAm that has a funky street 3 wheeler with the single tire in the rear.



 yeah those r pretty sweet , i think they have a sweet price too .....


----------



## Razorback (Jul 17, 2008)

Artic Cat has a street version for the european market...would be nice to see one here but the liability makes them TOO pricey


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2008)

rayjay said:


> Short wheelbase, high CG, inappropriate tires, inadequate brakes, too quick steering ratio, insecure seating .........


Scooter 2 little bitty wheels
Like sitting on a stool
And kinda dorky

ATV


----------



## rayjay (Jul 17, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Scooter 2 little bitty wheels
> Like sitting on a stool
> And kinda dorky
> 
> ATV



I can't really argue with you about scooters. I don't think they should be on the road either.

Motorcycles with proper sized wheels 

Anything else [ including atvs ] uke:


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 17, 2008)

rayjay said:


> Short wheelbase, high CG, inappropriate tires, inadequate brakes, too quick steering ratio, insecure seating .........



The Bibb County Sheriffs Dept in Macon certainly doesn't share your view on that. They have a a few equipped with street tires, pursuit lights, radios, etc. I see them mostly in the southern part of the county.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2008)

I can see it I'm in hot pursuit(down a dirt road)LOL


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cooter*



j_seph said:


> Scooter 2 little bitty wheels
> Like sitting on a stool
> And kinda dorky
> 
> ATV



Scooter-- 60 to 100 mpg.........


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 18, 2008)

I see a guy in Valdosta zipping around on atv with street tires, turn signals and a tag.  Don't know if its legal, but he is definitely acting like it is.


----------



## 97Stroker (Jul 22, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> I see a guy in Valdosta zipping around on atv with street tires, turn signals and a tag.  Don't know if its legal, but he is definitely acting like it is.



I think I seen him too. Pretty cool, especially if it's legal.


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Jul 22, 2008)

His name is Franklin.  He can legally ride his four-wheeler on the highway because he has a certain handicap that will not allow him to drive an automobile.  He has blinkers, taillights, brakelights, and a tag.  I was talking to him one day, and he made it sound like if you had all of those requirements anyone could drive one on the highway.


----------



## bobman (Jul 23, 2008)

they are legal in North Dakota and probably other places to if properly equipped.

Scooter are a blast if you are man enough to ride one. 

My daughter has one and I've had some surgeries on my leg ( three in the last 12 months) so I used it to run my bird dogs. I love it.

No way would I go into Atlanta on one though, but for just going a few miles to work or buzzing around a small town they make a lot of sense.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 26, 2008)

In Florida  if you pu turn signals brake lights and a wind shield on an atv it can be registered and drivin on the street


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 26, 2008)

I dont see a problem.....If they allow motorcycles on the road why not a 4wheeler??


----------

